Ask HN: What business software do you wish was available on linux? - Topgamer7
======
trash_panda
\- Webex.

I would go with the classic Office suite, but what I would really want in that
area is support for open formats from Microsoft. This way anyone can write
their fully compatible editor, and we could actually use Libreoffice.

~~~
billconan
We use Webex on Linux via the web version

~~~
trash_panda
Really? When was this released? I can't believe I've missed this one lol. Does
it support screen sharing?

I thought to Java client was the only thing available, and it's terrible to
run on Linux.

------
qubex
A decent SAP client (and not that hopeless Java abomination).

------
gjvc
Excel

